# Looking for Rhinestone Heat Transfers random scatter pattern



## laur (May 8, 2012)

Looking for a rhinestone heat transfer with a random scatter pattern. Approx. 12x12 or so. Found one for $2.08 ea.
Do you know of any supplier that offers this item at a lower cost if bought in quantities?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

That's a pretty big design. It requires a big sheet of transfer tape and a big piece of template material. I think $2.08 is a great price. I would probably charge more than that if someone came to me.


----------



## laur (May 8, 2012)

This price was from Pro World but they could not tell me exactly how many rhinestones were on the transfer and it was too hard to count by looking at it on their website.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

How many are you looking to get?


----------



## laur (May 8, 2012)

Will probably start out with about 100. I do not need a really heavy rhinestone count.
I am just wanting to overlay it on a design to give it some sparkle.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

What are you layering it on? The stones need to adhere to fabric so they can't be placed on screen printed ink or vinyl.


----------



## laur (May 8, 2012)

They would be heat pressed onto screenprinted designs. Generally we print
on t'shirts, hoodies, and most other normal items


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Gotcha...

The stones will fall off if they're pressed onto the screen printed ink. Just be aware of that. They need to be adhered directly onto the fabric.


----------



## laur (May 8, 2012)

I recently saw a vendor at a show that had rhinestones scattered across his printed shirts.
It looked great. He showed me the transfer he used but said he did not sell them. Do you have any idea what he was using? It looked like a regular heat transfer.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

There are people who will press stones right on ink but the stones will fall off during the first wash. The way around it is to put holes in the ink where the stones are to go which makes it look like the stones are directly on the ink but they're actually adhered to the fabric through the holes.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Actually, stones adhere just fine to waterbased ink. I do it all the time and have never once had a complaint. You cannot press them onto plastisol ink, however.


----------

